
How Engineering Salaries Across the U.S. Stack Up - tedmiston
http://techcrunch.com/2015/12/10/how-engineering-salaries-in-the-bay-area-stack-up/
======
mightybyte
After visiting another developer friend in San Francisco last summer I
concluded that it would be very difficult for me to move to the Bay Area and
maintain the overall cost and quality of living that I currently have in NYC.
It seems to me that these kinds of analyses invariably either use or are
significantly skewed by the Manhattan cost of living. But my personal (and
admittedly inexhaustive) conclusion was that NYC provides much better
possibilities of having a low cost of living while remaining reasonably close
to Manhattan than it appeared was possible in the Bay Area.

------
tedmiston
> While it’s easy for job seekers to get stars in their eyes over the salaries
> in San Francisco, when you adjust for cost of living, an engineer’s salary
> goes further in every city in our analysis with the exception of New York.

> Bottom line: No matter where you want to work, engineers that start their
> careers in San Francisco have a higher earning potential once they move to
> other job markets.

An interesting conclusion from the linked pdf.

